# What rims are correct for a VG 295 and how do you ID them?



## yoerg4 (Feb 1, 2016)

How do I know if my rims are correct for this bike? Also-what size nipples and spokes?  Thanks for any words of wisdom.


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't know what size these are, but maybe these close-ups of the rims, nipples and spokes on my 1942 Vg296 may be of help


----------



## yoerg4 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Johan!


----------

